
Fabulous Adventures In Coding : Attracting Talent - billpg
http://blogs.msdn.com/ericlippert/archive/2010/03/01/attracting-talent.aspx
======
hga
Worth skimming the posting and then reading the comments (that often have
interspersed comments by the author), if for no other reason than what appears
to be the coining of the term " _technology vomit_ " (for those insanely long
lists of technologies in job postings or resumes).

